# Budget thrower



## Prat (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey all, new here, cool forum! :thumbsup:

I'm looking for a "beater" thrower for under $50 that I won't get too upset if I lose or break and that I can signal pilots in airplanes with.  

Seriously, I want it to throw as far as possible for the price! Any brand or non-brand will do (DX specials) and the cheaper the better! But I would like it to hopefully last more than a month! 

It will be mostly just for fun, to spot wildlife in a local county park that I cycle at night (I'm tired of seeing things bounding away in the moonlight!).

Compact would be nice, but I know throwers aren't small and I will have room in my bike pack or jacket to put this in so larger than EDC is fine.

So what's your pick? So far I have seen the Ultrafire WF-008 Cree Q5-WC 5-Mode 230-Lumen LED Flashlight (1*18650) recommended. I don't really know much about or care about what batteries are good, but I suppose 18650 is the best? 

Help me spend some $$$ on a fun toy!  Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## superpila (Sep 2, 2009)

Prat said:


> Hey all, new here, cool forum! :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm looking for a "beater" thrower for under $50 that I won't get too upset if I lose or break and that I can signal pilots in airplanes with.
> 
> ...



the Aurora WF-600 should throw slightly better, but it's a bit more expensive and comes in just two modes (well this would be a plus for me)


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 2, 2009)

Get the Stanley 5W Rechargeable LED spotlight $40 from Wal-Mart. That is an unbelievable thrower and will put light on objects past 300 yards. It is very compact and lightweight, and rechargeable too.


----------



## worldedit (Sep 2, 2009)

What about an Eagle Tac T100C2. Its a quality light within your budget. Its compact, runs regulated on 18650 and throws good with long runtime.


----------



## Prat (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions, I'm going to look at every one offered in here!




worldedit said:


> What about an Eagle Tac T100C2. Its a quality light within your budget. Its compact, runs regulated on 18650 and throws good with long runtime.



I've been thinking about this one actually, but more for a "serious" or "quality" light. I know it's about $50 so it's in my range, but it seems more of a general all purpose light than just a thrower. I'm sure it throws well as has been said, but would it throw AS well as a cheaper light made more for just throwing? 

If I could get a cheap thrower (like under $30) that would REALLY throw and then a "better" more general use light for slightly more (like the T100C2 or a Fenix TK10 or 11) that would be the best. 

Btw, this will be my first "real" light; I only have a 2 D Maglite now, so I'm sure any nice LED will be great, and maybe a more regular flashlight would throw well enough for me, but I'm really looking for something to blind drivers miles away!  (Of course not really, but something really powerful would be fun!).


----------



## geek1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Don't look further, the Romisen RC-C6 Q5 from shiningbeam.

- possibility of insane throw due to aspherical lens
- low budget
- Romisen quality tends to be quite better then other low-budget brands like Ultrafire
- flood option will be very usefull on your bike
- compact/EDC
- excellent regulated driver (constant brightness)
- runs on a single RCR123 or CR123 in case you don't have rechargables and a charger yet


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 2, 2009)

worldedit said:


> What about an Eagle Tac T100C2. Its a quality light within your budget. Its compact, runs regulated on 18650 and throws good with long runtime.




+1 Sounds like you need a T100C2. Thats the first light to come to mind when I hear the term "budget thrower" heck its the first light that comes to mind when I hear thrower alone. That or a MG Mini II R2 with turbo head.


----------



## Prat (Sep 2, 2009)

geek1 said:


> Don't look further, the Romisen RC-C6 Q5 from shiningbeam.
> 
> - possibility of insane throw due to aspherical lens
> - low budget
> ...



Looks odd, but cool! It does seem that Romisen is better quality than some other cheap brands, and shiningbeam is a good site.

I should make clear that I'm not looking to put this light on my bike (I actually have little problem riding in the dark, been doing it for years, yes that sounds crazy but try it, it really isn't hard, especially as I don't ride on streets with cars, I drive my bike to a park and ride it's wide gravel and paved trails after dark when hardly anyone is around, especially in the cooler/cold weather I ride in--I'm just starting my riding season and will do so until it gets to hot in June--and then drive my bike home; but I am planning on getting a cheap under $10 LED to mount on my bike), so I am unconcerned about flood: I just want something that throws like nuts (but not something so crazy as a laser lol).

I also don't mind buying rechargeables (I don't have any yet) as they are the better buy, no? 

What about this? A copy of the Rapidfire Spear: RQ CREE Q5 LED 2-Mode Flashlight(1*18650)

http://kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductID=5558


----------



## Prat (Sep 2, 2009)

jhc37013 said:


> +1 Sounds like you need a T100C2. Thats the first light to come to mind when I hear the term "budget thrower" heck its the first light that comes to mind when I hear thrower alone. That or a MG Mini II R2 with turbo head.



You really think I'd be impressed enough with the throw on it to not need to go for a cheaper (slightly maybe) no brand thrower? 

Maybe I should get it as, like I said, I want a "regular" flashlight anyway and if I wasn't impressed with the throw I could always get a cheaper thrower later.

Is the Mark II kit any advantage? Doesn't it have a smooth reflector that is better for throw? And what about the T20C2? I know it cost more, but is it worth it? Also, isn't the P10C2 supposed to throw better? It's about the same price and smaller...

I don't know how you guys make up your mind with so many choices and considerations to choose from! Maybe that's why so many of you have multiple lights! My poor wallet!


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 2, 2009)

The current version of the Lowes Task Force 2C model is a very good budget thrower. Decent build-quality too.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Sep 2, 2009)

Keep in mind that the 2D Mag you already have can throw better than most LED lights.The TerraLUX TLE-6EXB drop-in will fit your Mag and is around $20+ shipping.I really like the 2C X 3CR123 Mag Mod for an inexpensive thrower but that uses an incandescent bulb and has short runtime.


----------



## geek1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Well, since you're asking for "nuts" -throw instead of "good" -throw you have 2 options IMO:

1- collimatorhead/aspherical lens
2- recoil mirror construction

Because leds in recoil throwers have less heatsinking service life will be likely shorter, so I suggest an aspherical lens.


----------



## geek1 (Sep 2, 2009)

ZMZ67 said:


> Keep in mind that the 2D Mag you already have can throw better than most LED lights.The TerraLUX TLE-6EXB drop-in will fit your Mag and is around $20+ shipping.I really like the 2C X 3CR123 Mag Mod for an inexpensive thrower but that uses an incandescent bulb and has short runtime.



A 2D Mag is not quite EDC

edit: oops, didn't see "larger than EDC is fine"


----------



## Jay611j (Sep 2, 2009)

What about the $20 Husky 2D 200 lumen light from Home Depot? It out throws my TK40.


----------



## corvettesR1 (Sep 2, 2009)

How about one of these with the recoil mirror.http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.26121

or maybe this ultrafire.http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.26121


----------



## Zeruel (Sep 2, 2009)

Budget throwers:
MG RX-1
Dorcy Rechargeable
Ultrafire Recoil Led WF-008
DX Super Thrower
X2000 Zoom


----------



## fishx65 (Sep 2, 2009)

The 220 lumen Dorcy is $39.99 shipped from dorcydirect.com (U.S. only). Very solid rechargeable thrower. For around $7.00 each you can also get the holster and a spare battery stick. Nice thing would be not having to puchase batteries all the time.


----------



## HitecDrftr (Sep 2, 2009)

Jay611j said:


> What about the $20 Husky 2D 200 lumen light from Home Depot? It out throws my TK40.




Actually, these are only $14 now, on clearance at Home Depots everywhere.

(The tags all say $19.99, originally $29.99, but they ring up as $14.)

Won't find a better thrower *for the money* anywhere.

If you want one, you will probably need the sKu, since they are clearance.

HD part# 039953519048, SKU 626731. It can often be found in an unopened corrugated box now (look above the flashlights in the racks above) using the SKU.

Here are a couple of threads on the Husky:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/209624

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/211092

-Hitec-


----------



## Prat (Sep 2, 2009)

Guys:

Thanks so much for all the help and recommendations! :twothumbs

I'm going to have to take a little bit to look at all of these and maybe reassess what I really want. Maybe I got too excited in my quest for a first "real" flashlight that I went overboard in my goals, but I've always liked to see how far I can light things up, ever since I was a kid and playing with cheapo flashlights. But then I don't exactly want a spotlight either; it has to be somewhat transportable! (And something the size of my mag is not going to be).

I may end up buying a more general light like one of the Eagletacs and then see if that impresses me enough anyway (I have a feeling it will). Then I could worry about a more specialized thrower if I felt the need to still get one. 

I'll let you know, and any other info./suggestions is welcome!


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 2, 2009)

The ray-o-vac 4 watt from sears??? Workks good on rechargeable C-Cells as well.


----------



## dandism (Sep 2, 2009)

That $14 Husky is quite a deal... just bought a few of them :devil:


----------



## Greg G (Sep 2, 2009)

The *RQ* from Kaidomain might fit the bill for you. 

A used Tiablo A9 with smooth reflector would also.


----------



## Prat (Sep 2, 2009)

Greg G said:


> The *RQ* from Kaidomain might fit the bill for you.
> 
> A used Tiablo A9 with smooth reflector would also.



I'm thinking used might be a good way to go. The Jetbeam R2 Raptor for instance looks great, but I'm not spending around $100 on a flashlight even if it's a good price. $80 is my absolute ceiling and I'd rather keep it at around $50 - $60 for a general all-around purpose good quality light and cheaper for a throw light more for just fun and not long use (like $40 tops and more around $20 - $30). 

This is fun, but oh so much detail and choices! :duh2:


----------



## bstrickler (Sep 2, 2009)

$45 and I'll send you my WF-1000L with a batch of unprotected 18650's, if you live in the continental US (probably ~10, maybe more, pending which ones I have more of.). 1 pair will run for about 45 minutes to 1 hour on high (with its stock driver, it did.).

You'll have to buy a new 25mm driver, and a charger for the batteries, though.

These drivers will work for the flashlight:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.20329
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.20330

It's a good thrower, and its a good GP light, as well. 

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15572 is the light on DX. DX doesn't stock it anymore, but KD does.

Here's some beamshots (not mine)
http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/4779/wf1000lqdi4.jpg
http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i273/Martyn_s30v/magcomparison01.jpg
http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i273/Martyn_s30v/magcomparison02.jpg
http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i273/Martyn_s30v/magcomparison03.jpg

PM me if you're interested.

~Brian


----------



## RyanA (Sep 2, 2009)

BlueBeam22 said:


> Get the Stanley 5W Rechargeable LED spotlight $40 from Wal-Mart. That is an unbelievable thrower and will put light on objects past 300 yards. It is very compact and lightweight, and rechargeable too.



This is a good post, A little off subject here but for $30 higher than the $50 budget... Well, 80 bucks will get you the stanley HID, which sould outhrow any led light mentioned here.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 3, 2009)

Prat said:


> What about this? A copy of the Rapidfire Spear: RQ CREE Q5 LED 2-Mode Flashlight(1*18650)
> 
> http://kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductID=5558



This is the light I would go with.Throws as well as my DBS,feels good in the hand,and is simply one of the nicest looking lights I own!


----------



## hyperloop (Sep 3, 2009)

superpila said:


> the Aurora WF-600 should throw slightly better, but it's a bit more expensive and comes in just two modes (well this would be a plus for me)



+1 if its a cheap budget thrower you want, i have one of these too but mine is the broad voltage one (either 1x18650 or 2xRCR123) and its brighter on 2xRCR123s but the low mode is not as obvious with RCR123s.

But i must warn you, the quality is not going to be top notch, mine has some slight connection problems which happen very rarely


----------



## elwood (Sep 3, 2009)

HitecDrftr said:


> Actually, these are only $14 now, on clearance at Home Depots everywhere.
> 
> (The tags all say $19.99, originally $29.99, but they ring up as $14.)
> 
> ...



I went to Home Depot specifically to purchase this light. When i didn't see any on the shelves or in any of the clearance sections i went to customer service and had them lookup the SKU and the guy told me that he wasn't showing any in stock in the whole state.


----------



## Prat (Sep 3, 2009)

bstrickler said:


> $45 and I'll send you my WF-1000L with a batch of unprotected 18650's, if you live in the continental US (probably ~10, maybe more, pending which ones I have more of.). 1 pair will run for about 45 minutes to 1 hour on high (with its stock driver, it did.).
> 
> You'll have to buy a new 25mm driver, and a charger for the batteries, though.
> 
> ...



Thanks, that is a generous offer, but I have no idea how to change a driver. :thinking:

And while I am actually pretty handy, I don't DIY very much, as in I don't even own a soldering gun! 



ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> This is the light I would go with.Throws as well as my DBS,feels good in the hand,and is simply one of the nicest looking lights I own!



It is really cool looking isn't it?  How long have you had it? Is the quality ok?

Still looking, thinking...bare with me!


----------



## jeffe (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks to this thread, I just picked up a Husky at the local Home Depot. They had two in stock, on clearance. I bought one. Great light for $14.


----------



## bstrickler (Sep 3, 2009)

Prat said:


> Thanks, that is a generous offer, but I have no idea how to change a driver. :thinking:
> 
> And while I am actually pretty handy, I don't DIY very much, as in I don't even own a soldering gun!
> 
> ...



If you don't mind waiting about a month on DX to send the driver, I could install the driver for you, at the cost of the driver (no labor fee).

I've had it for about 8 months, but haven't really used it, oddly enough. The quality is actually quite good, which I expected for spending $75 on it. I accidentally dropped it on the front once, and was shocked that the lens didn't shatter, or even get hurt at all. The only harm is a small dent on the front. There's maybe 15 hours of use on it. Don't have much use for it anymore, now that my 4D Mag runs a P7 with an Aspheric lens.

~Brian


----------



## tsask (Sep 3, 2009)

Have you considered Shiningbeam's LG L Mini II with the 'throwier' head?
I am VERY pleased with mine. Solid performance, 2 levels on a 18650 small size, glad I met Shingbeam through CPF recently.


----------



## Prat (Sep 3, 2009)

jeffe said:


> Thanks to this thread, I just picked up a Husky at the local Home Depot. They had two in stock, on clearance. I bought one. Great light for $14.



Good! I'm glad this thread is helping more than just me!

I might have to take a look at HD and see if they have any this weekend.


----------



## Prat (Sep 3, 2009)

bstrickler said:


> If you don't mind waiting about a month on DX to send the driver, I could install the driver for you, at the cost of the driver (no labor fee).
> 
> I've had it for about 8 months, but haven't really used it, oddly enough. The quality is actually quite good, which I expected for spending $75 on it. I accidentally dropped it on the front once, and was shocked that the lens didn't shatter, or even get hurt at all. The only harm is a small dent on the front. There's maybe 15 hours of use on it. Don't have much use for it anymore, now that my 4D Mag runs a P7 with an Aspheric lens.
> 
> ~Brian



Let me think about it, but honestly I'd rather have something sooner and probably new as it is my first "real" light. Stupid I know...



tsask said:


> Have you considered Shiningbeam's LG L Mini II with the 'throwier' head?
> I am VERY pleased with mine. Solid performance, 2 levels on a 18650 small size, glad I met Shingbeam through CPF recently.



No, and I can't even seem to find it on their site!


----------



## bstrickler (Sep 4, 2009)

Prat said:


> Let me think about it, but honestly I'd rather have something sooner and probably new as it is my first "real" light. Stupid I know...



That's not stupid at all. I know how it feels, lol. I started the same way. I was anxious for it to come, when I ordered it.




Prat said:


> No, and I can't even seem to find it on their site!




Bryan (ShiningBeam) may be waiting on those to be shipped to him. I was talking with him a few days ago (or was it a few weeks ago? I can't remember), to see when he'd have his 3-6v P7/MC-E drivers back in stock (great for single-cell Li-Ion, or 4-5 Cell Ni-Mh or 3-4 Cell Alkaline), and he said that they should be coming in with his next shipment of flashlights. I can't remember if he gave a date or not.

~Brian


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 4, 2009)

Prat said:


> What about this? A copy of the Rapidfire Spear: RQ CREE Q5 LED 2-Mode Flashlight(1*18650)
> 
> http://kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductID=5558





ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> This is the light I would go with.Throws as well as my DBS,feels good in the hand,and is simply one of the nicest looking lights I own!





Prat said:


> It is really cool looking isn't it?  How long have you had it? Is the quality ok?


I've had this light for several months and have had no problems with it.

Anyone who has held it in their hand will tell you it feels like a light 3x the price.


----------



## Prat (Sep 4, 2009)

All right, think I've made up my mind...for now. 

I'm going to try the EagleTac T100C2 Mark II. 

Then, if I'm not pleased with the throw on that, I'm going to try the Rapidfire Spear clone, the RQ. 

Something about the other brands just isn't aesthetically appealing and they look cheaply built (well they are I guess!) and don't inspire confidence. I'd rather not throw away $20 to $40 on a flashlight that, even if lasts, I don't like the look and feel of too much; I'd rather start, at least, with a good quality general purpose light that throws pretty good too. (No offense to the owners of some of the lights mentioned!). 

And if the T100C2 doesn't throw as I like, then there are other options, including, if I get the flashlight bug , more expensive throwers like the Tiablo A9 or Jetbeam R2 Raptor.  (But I'd probably just go with the RQ).

Now where's the best (cheapest ) place to buy the EagleTac? :shrug: I do want the kit, with the tailstand and extra reflector.

Thanks again for all the great helpful info. and advice guys, this new hobby (addiction? ) of mine is going to be fun! lovecpf


----------



## Duglite (Sep 4, 2009)

*ZERO SPILL - aspheric?*

I'm going to pile onto this thread too, as it's close to what I want as well.
I want a light with basically ZERO SPILL so that I can look for critters in between the buildings in my neighborhood without shining into anyone's windows. Max throw not as important as NARROW beam, which is reasonable considering I want to use 1AA or 2AA only. Small and cheap would be nice, so that maybe I can have one in my glove box and one in the house to grab for walks. Most likely an aspheric, right?
Anyone tried this thing?
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29095


----------



## bstrickler (Sep 4, 2009)

This place has everything BUT the reflector:

http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=6717


----------



## elwood (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ZERO SPILL - aspheric?*



Duglite said:


> I'm going to pile onto this thread too, as it's close to what I want as well.
> I want a light with basically ZERO SPILL so that I can look for critters in between the buildings in my neighborhood without shining into anyone's windows. Max throw not as important as NARROW beam, which is reasonable considering I want to use 1AA or 2AA only. Small and cheap would be nice, so that maybe I can have one in my glove box and one in the house to grab for walks. Most likely an aspheric, right?
> Anyone tried this thing?
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29095



You might want to look into the lights with aspherical lenses as they don't have any spill at all. Checkout the Tiablo A9 and A10 with aspherical lense. There's a few for sell at the market place for good prices.


----------



## Duglite (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm thinking aspherical too, but the Tiablo might be overkill. I'm wondering about some cheapies. Even a throw of a hundred feet or so is probably fine for my needs. I already have the Husky 2D and the Fenix TK20, so a crummy light is fine, as long as it won't fall apart the first time I use it.


----------



## Duglite (Sep 4, 2009)

I just noticed the Costco asphericals review:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/213183
Maybe something like that is what I need.

Maybe someone out there bought a twin-pack, isn't too impressed, and wants to sell off one of them???


----------



## lolzertank (Sep 4, 2009)

For a little more than $50, you could get a cheap DX light and this fresnel lens http://www.3dlens.com/largefresnellens.htm(the third one). Rig it up with some bars, duct tape and glue. That would have some INSANE throw, probably enough to be called "Maxabeam, LED Edition".

Ok, on the more practical side, the Recoil thrower on DX isn't bad and is only $40. Of course, if you push your budget to $80, you can get a Stanley HID which will destroy almost all LED lights.


----------



## mudman cj (Sep 4, 2009)

Duglite said:


> I just noticed the Costco asphericals review:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/213183
> Maybe something like that is what I need.
> 
> Maybe someone out there bought a twin-pack, isn't too impressed, and wants to sell off one of them???



For a cheap aspherical, why not get the Romisen RC-C6 for $13.62 shipped? It's DX 26792. With an output of 500mA it will have decent battery life too. For a brighter version you could also go with the one from KD (S008501) for $14.22 that is direct drive for double the output and also about half the battery life. Then there is the one linked on the first page of this thread from Shiningbeam that has two modes and a better LED for $21.75. Any of these aspherical lens lights will have essentially no spill when focussed with the option of defocussing the beam if desired.


----------



## Duglite (Sep 4, 2009)

Well, I'd really like it to use AA's. I got AA's coming out of my ears. But the $20 or below price range fits my needs. I wonder how fast this thing will suck down a NiMH: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29095


----------



## tsask (Sep 4, 2009)

Prat said:


> No, and I can't even seem to find it on their site!


 
Try sending them an email. You should get a reply.

It'll be worth the effort.:thumbsup:


----------



## erlon (Sep 4, 2009)

Try the Ultrafire C8-A1 (sku.22931 @ DX)

A really nice little cheappo thrower.

It out-throw the Tiablo A9 from a friend of mine.

It runs on 1 x 18650 ou 2 x CR123A (16340)

Go for it and you´ll not regret.

Regards !


----------



## mudman cj (Sep 5, 2009)

Duglite said:


> Well, I'd really like it to use AA's. I got AA's coming out of my ears. But the $20 or below price range fits my needs. I wonder how fast this thing will suck down a NiMH: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29095



Well, if the current draw is 600mA as stated on the site, then a 2500 mAh rechargeable would last about (2500/600)(1.2/3.6)(.85)=1.18 hours or 70 minutes. This assumes a Vf of 3.6V, battery voltage of 1.2V and a converter efficiency of 85%. The converter efficiency may be a little too optimistic for a cheap light like this, so I would say closer to 1 hour.


----------



## Duglite (Sep 5, 2009)

mudman cj said:


> The converter efficiency may be a little too optimistic for a cheap light like this, so I would say closer to 1 hour.



Even a half hour continuous would well exceed my needs. What about the brand itself... heard any reports about it generally?


----------



## mudman cj (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry, no. But at least if it's not well made you haven't lost much. It's always a gamble in this price range. Sometimes you just have to take it apart and tighten things up. Other times the LED is not mounted for proper heat dissipation. Try google searches on all of the models of interest and hope you find something, then take the plunge on the one that seems the least risky.


----------



## Duglite (Sep 7, 2009)

mudman cj said:


> It's always a gamble in this price range.



But at least it's not a big wager. If fact I'll probably order both of these:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14595
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29095
And what the heck, maybe the Romisen RC-C6 that you suggested as well, since I just remembered that there still is one other CR123A light in this house (GF's SF E1e):
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.26792
I'm less worried about the quality of the lights than I am about Paypal. I don't have an account, and was scared off by negative stories about them some years ago. But I guess there's no problem anymore. (Is there?)
When people order from DX, do they tend to try to order everything they think they'll want for a while on the same order? Seems logical, since delivery times are so long.


----------



## mudman cj (Sep 7, 2009)

Romisen is one of the better brands sold out of DX/KD. As for Paypal, their policies are geared more towards protecting the buyer than the seller. You can always file a claim to recover payments within 45 days. Shipments usually take about 2 weeks, but there are of course reports of orders that never arrive. So, you may or may not want to put all of your orders in the same basket, so to speak.


----------



## Prat (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey guys, just letting you all know that I finally decided on a EagleTac T20C2 with CW emitter. Should throw well and be pretty bright, and I love the looks!  

Got it from Tod over at http://www.illuminationgear.com/ . Very helpful and nice guy, and great price! :twothumbs Also got a charger and battery from him too so I'm all set! 

If I find I still want more throw, I'll probably try the Rapidfire Spear clone, the RQ. 

Thanks again for all the suggestions and info guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## jankj (Sep 7, 2009)

Prat said:


> Hey guys, just letting you all know that I finally decided on a EagleTac T20C2 with CW emitter. Should throw well and be pretty bright, and I love the looks!



Congratulations  Please post your experiences here... Lots of great reviews here at CPF, but I miss some more real life evaluations - what can light XXX be used for, what does it do well and what can't it do...


----------



## Prat (Sep 7, 2009)

jankj said:


> Congratulations  Please post your experiences here... Lots of great reviews here at CPF, but I miss some more real life evaluations - what can light XXX be used for, what does it do well and what can't it do...



Alright, will do to try to give back! lovecpf

But being that this is my first LED/"real" flashlight (all I have is an old Mag now), I don't know how helpful it's going to be! I'll probably be blown away and just gush like a 12 year old who just got his first light! 

I'll make a new thread and try my best though after I get this torch.

And thanks, this new hobby/addiction is going to be fun!


----------



## Duglite (Sep 8, 2009)

Just a note to mudman, I decided to go with just a Romisen RC-C6, and spent a couple of bucks more to go through shiningbeam, which will deliver faster and accepted my Visa, bypassing the whole Paypal issue. Romisen has too good of a reputation to ignore. I'll post my impression of this little die-projector later.


----------



## UpChUcK (Sep 8, 2009)

My Dorcy 220 Lumen Rechargeable easily out throws my Home Depot Husky 2D 4W and is nipping the heels of my Tiablo A9. I bought my first Dorcy 220 for the full $50 when it first came out, but have since bought the same light 2 more times for $24 and then $12 when they went on sale at Meijers. 

Then you can get a custom NiMH stick pack of 5 Elite 2/3A 1500's (or 2) from CheapBatteryPacks.com and double your runtime. Of course you'll need a charger. You might still be able to use the included charger but I haven't tried it cuz I have a hobby-grade charger from my RC racing days for that.


----------



## mudman cj (Sep 8, 2009)

Duglite said:


> Just a note to mudman, I decided to go with just a Romisen RC-C6, and spent a couple of bucks more to go through shiningbeam, which will deliver faster and accepted my Visa, bypassing the whole Paypal issue. Romisen has too good of a reputation to ignore. I'll post my impression of this little die-projector later.



Nice choice! With the addition of a lower mode to greatly extend runtime and the use of a brighter LED that should make for a great little light. Don't expect too much out of the 'flood' mode though. At least it will even out the beam, but you won't get anything like a beam from a reflector.


----------



## Duglite (Sep 8, 2009)

mudman cj said:


> Don't expect too much out of the 'flood' mode though.


Don't need it at all - I would have even settled for a "fixed-focus" pencil-thin beam! Might even tape the head into max zoom position if it's at all wobbly.


----------



## optodoofus (Sep 9, 2009)

mudman cj said:


> Don't expect too much out of the 'flood' mode though. At least it will even out the beam, but you won't get anything like a beam from a reflector.


 
Actually, I was pleasantly surprised by the performance of the flood mode on the RC-C6. It makes a nice wide beam (a large, almost perfect circle on the white wall test). Outside the wide beam, there are some gnarly artifacts on the white wall, but they are not too distracting in real world use. The flood mode works very nicely outdoors where there is space for the cone of light to expand for the full effect.

Throw mode is very nice as well. Again, there are some ugly artifacts outside the die projection, but mostly visible on the white wall and not in the real world. 

And the two AA adaptor from my RC-N3 works nicely with it to power it via two Eneloops instead of a CR123. For the price, this is a very nice little light. I won't be throwing away my TK-40 or anything, but it's a very good budget thrower.

optodoofus


----------



## Duglite (Sep 9, 2009)

Ah, an AA adapter tube. That would be nice to have, as in my original post I pointed out my preference for AAs. I wonder where I could find one of those puppies? (By searching the internet, duh.)

Do the artifacts fall off fairly rapidly with distance? I want to keep the spot as confined as possible so it doesn't spill into people's windows.


----------



## optodoofus (Sep 9, 2009)

The RC-C6 artifacts falloff very quickly with distance - at least for my sample. At any appreciable distance, all you see is a nice square image. 

The AA adaptor came with my RC-N3 from Shiningbeam. It does not appear that Bryan sells the adaptor separately, but perhaps they are available from KD or DX.

optodoofus


----------



## Duglite (Sep 9, 2009)

I suppose I could pick up an RC-N3 and add it to the stable, since it's a pretty reasonably priced light. When the big (fill in geographically-specific natural disaster of your region) hits, I'm sure all the lights on hand will get some use! Thanks for your report:thumbsup:


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Dec 26, 2009)

This is the best budget thrower...

UNIQUEFIRE HS-802 R2 emitter...

It has deepest SMO reflector in a world of led flashlight...

Build quality is good and acceptable...

Outthrows my Tiablo A9 & Magcharger, Ultrafire 008,007 my friends best model ledlenser...

MONSTER thrower that has tightest spot U ever seen... (but of course it can not throw like Tiablo A9 with aspherical head in fact only DEFT is better... DBS is same like it)

If U don't mind on crappy name unique shi.. .. .t! U will get an excellent killer thrower with R2 emitter that KILLS all popular brands for price of 27$???? YES!!!


----------



## recDNA (Dec 26, 2009)

RyanA said:


> This is a good post, A little off subject here but for $30 higher than the $50 budget... Well, 80 bucks will get you the stanley HID, which sould outhrow any led light mentioned here.


 

I keep going to Walmart looking for it and it's never there!

Of the LED throwers mentioned which is the smallest with a round beam? I hate those square beams.


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Dec 26, 2009)

recDNA said:


> I keep going to Walmart looking for it and it's never there!
> 
> Of the LED throwers mentioned which is the smallest with a round beam? I hate those square beams.



Romisen RC 29 with aspherical lenses...


----------



## guiri (Dec 26, 2009)

geek1 said:


> Don't look further, the Romisen RC-C6 Q5 from shiningbeam.
> 
> - possibility of insane throw due to aspherical lens
> - low budget
> ...



Good looking light. What kind of throw does this have compared to a 3D original maglite? Do you know the output and rough runtimes by any chance?

Thanks

George


----------



## guiri (Dec 26, 2009)

UpChUcK said:


> but have since bought the same light 2 more times for $24 and then $12 when they went on sale at Meijers.



Any more of these at this price at the Meijers store? I want some for friends and I just saw this thread AND, I don't have this store in my area.

Thanks

George


----------



## dudemar (Dec 26, 2009)

Not on a budget, but the Heliotek is an awesome thrower.

Had to throw that one out there.


----------



## guiri (Jan 1, 2010)

Prat said:


> What about this? A copy of the Rapidfire Spear: RQ CREE Q5 LED 2-Mode Flashlight(1*18650)
> 
> http://kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductID=5558



Guys, will ALL of these lights listed in this thread out throw (and be brighter than) a 3D maglite (original light)?

Also, this light in the link above, what is the difference between that one and the original available on DX for $111 other than the name and I guess, quality?
Lots of money difference...

Thanks

George


----------



## guiri (Jan 2, 2010)

What, no one?


----------



## DigMe (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah, the lights mentioned in this thread will outthrow the original incandescent maglite. 

Brad


----------



## guiri (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks Brad, even this one?
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.26792

George


----------



## dimulius (Jan 4, 2010)

I have decided to go with this one (according to some comments, it throws the same as Tiablo A9):

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.17382

, and with TK11 R2 as general light.

Will see when they come...


----------



## guiri (Jan 4, 2010)

Keep me posted will ya? Especially a side by side comparison to a 3D Maglite which is what my friend has.

Good luck

George


----------

